# 1954 Dunelt info



## PJ311foo (May 30, 2011)

I recently found a 54 (according to the SA hub) on my local craigslist. I probably paid too much for it, but its in pristine condition for being 57 years old. It was a little dirty, slight surface rust and needed some grease / oil. I have about 8 hours clean time into it and it glides like butter. Love this bike a lot! But...cannot find too much info on it. Any Dunelt people here? I know they were bought out by Raleigh. I have a 61 Raleigh Sports and these two side by side are near twins. Any info would be greatly appreciated 

lots of pics - http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=472


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Jun 2, 2011)

That looks to be before the takeover.  Different fenders, different brakes, definately different lugs.  Beautiful.
You should post that over here;
http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisplay.php/181-Classic-amp-Vintage
or even here;
http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php/623699-For-the-love-of-English-3-speeds...


----------



## PJ311foo (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you, Sailer! I have gone over this bike with a fine toothed comb. I just simply love it. And its condition is amazing to me. I will post it there now


----------



## PJ311foo (Jun 23, 2011)

Still looking...


----------



## PJ311foo (Jul 2, 2011)

This section of the board is the slowest, huh?


----------

